# Die besten Großbarschköder



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2017)

Redaktionell








*Die besten Großbarschköder​*
*In der Diskussion darum, wie groß die größten Barsche waren, welche die Mitglieder des Anglerboardforums gefangen haben ( Euer größter Barsch ) stellte sich heraus, dass die großen Barsche eigentlich auf alle gängigen Köder gefangen wurden. Vielleicht gelingt es mit dieser Umfrage, den "besten" Großbarschköder einzugrenzen?*

Barsche sind zwar langsam wacshende Raubfische, kommen aber in vielen Gewässern vor, teilweise auch in großen Beständen, und sind so "dankbare" Angelfische.

Durch das langsame Wachstum sind richtig kapitale Barsche (würde ich als Grenze mal 45 cm plus setzen) aber nicht gerade häufig.

Stöbert man im Netz, Zeitschriften und fragt Angelkollegen, kriegt man oft zu hören, dass Großbarsche "Beifang" beim Hechtangeln war.

Angler, die gezielt auf Barsch gehen gibts auch viele, da ist dann aber auch oft eher der Wunsch nach kurzweiliger Angelei mit vielen Bissen als die gezielte "Kapitalenjagd" die Motivation.

Als der lebende Köfi noch erlaubt war, wäre mir persönlich die Antwort auf den besten Köder für Großbarsche leicht gefallen:
Ein kleiner (< 10 cm) lebender Fisch an der Pose (wo tiefenmäßig möglich) mit langem Vorfach (vorne natürlich Stahl bei Hechtgefahr) und Blei direkt an Pose oder bei größerer Tiefe an einer Seitenbleimontage montiert.

Die Zeiten sind vorbei - also hier in der Abstimmung der Köfi selbstverständlich ein toter. 

Neben Köfis ist der Wurm ein ebenso klassischer Barschköder wie das Kunstköderspektrum von Metall (Blinker, Spinner etc.) über Holz und Plaste (Wobbler) bis zu Gummi (Twister, Shad, Finesse etc.)..


Natürlich wird jeder der genannten Köder seine Barsche fangen und auch jeder mal große.

*Gibt es DEN Großbarschköder?*

Die Frage aber für mich ist daher:
Welcher Köder bringt am ehesten den Großbarsch?

Köderfisch
Wurm
Blinker
Spinner/Spinnerbait
Gufi/Twister/Finesse
Wobbler
Sonstige/nicht genannte 

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2017)

*AW: Die besten Großbarschköder*

Ich denke, letztlich ist auch der tote kleine Köfi, halbakiv an der Pose, am Ende wohl der fängigste Großbarschköder (Achtung: Bin aber nicht der Großbarschspezi!! )


----------



## Zwergbuntbarsch (21. November 2017)

*AW: Die besten Großbarschköder*

Ein toter Köfi bringt aktiv geführt auch sehr oft gute Barsche. Ich persönlich war/bin mit 6-8 cm langen Barschen am Carolina-Rig sehr erfolgreich.  Gerade jetzt im Spätherbst.  Ansonsten bin ich mit Wobblern ganz gut unterwegs


----------



## Andal (21. November 2017)

*AW: Die besten Großbarschköder*

Nach meiner Meinung ziehen sich die besseren und somit erfahreneren Barsche am liebsten einen halbtot wirkenden Köderfisch rein, weil der ohne viel Aufwand zu haben ist. Da spielt es dann keine so große Rolle mehr, wie man den präsentiert.

Aber die an der Lippe geköderte und lebende Laube, etwa fingerlang war schon der beste Köder, da kann man sagen, was man will.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2017)

*AW: Die besten Großbarschköder*

offtopic an:
Sorry - nicht persönlich nehmen.....

Dass Du mit Deinem Nickname (*Zwerg*buntbarsch) im *Groß*barschthread schreibst, finde ich endgeil!!

Offftopic aus 

;-)))))))))))))))))


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2017)

*AW: Die besten Großbarschköder*



Andal schrieb:


> Aber die an der Lippe geköderte und lebende Laube, etwa fingerlang war schon der beste Köder, da kann man sagen, was man will.


Bewegung - macht neugierig
Eingeschränkte Bewegung (durch Pose/Blei) ist was für faule, große Fische...

Wär meine Erklärung...

Sollte man heute mit tot und entsprechende Aktion ("halbaktiv") oder am Rig wie Zwergbuntbarsch schreibt, einigermaßen imitieren (sicher aber nicht zu hundert Prozent ersetzen) können..

Warum ich dem Wurm nicht so traue, weiss ich auch nicht..


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. November 2017)

*AW: Die besten Großbarschköder*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bin aber nicht der Großbarschspezi!! )



Dafür kannst du besser Spädsle machen.:m

duckundwech.......


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2017)

*AW: Die besten Großbarschköder*

es nu wieder ;-))))


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. November 2017)

*AW: Die besten Großbarschköder*

 

Ich habe mit Gufis die meisten großen Barsche gefangen. Köfi geht nur gut wenn man genau weiß wo die Barsche sind.
Bei mir sind die aber heute hier und morgen dort.

Also ist suchen angesagt und das geht mit Spinnködern schneller und erfolgreicher!


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2017)

*AW: Die besten Großbarschköder*

auch ein Argument - Strecke machen..


----------



## Andal (21. November 2017)

*AW: Die besten Großbarschköder*

Die Statistik wird nur leider ein Hinkebein bekommen.

Die meisten fischen einfach nur mit Kunstködern und fangen auch so ihre Barsche. Die kämen vermutlich nie im Leben drauf, diese gegen einen aktiv geführten Köderfisch zu tauschen.

Der Ziereis war nicht ganz umsonst mit seinen "Drachkos", oder wie er sie nennen mag, beim FuF Wettfischen so erfolgreich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2017)

*AW: Die besten Großbarschköder*

Bis jetzt hat der Köfi am Anfang jedenfalls (noch) die Nase vorn ;-)


----------



## honeybee (21. November 2017)

*AW: Die besten Großbarschköder*

Schade....keine Mehrfachnennungen möglich......

Meine großen kamen bisher alles auf Spinner der Gr.5 oder eben auf Gufi.
Ich kann mich nun sehr schlecht entscheiden. Wähle aber den Gummiköder.


----------



## kati48268 (21. November 2017)

*AW: Die besten Großbarschköder*

Die Barsche der größeren Kategorie waren bei mir allesamt entweder
- Fänge in Gewässern, wo das Durschnittsgewicht eh schon deutlich höher ist, als in meinen Hausgewässern, also z.B. an Rhein-Buhnen (GuFi od. Wobbler, hab dort aber eh nie was anderes benutzt)
oder
- Beifänge mit Naturködern beim Ansitz; Biss auf zappelnden KöFi beim Hechtangeln (trotz grober Montage), auf Wurm beim Feedern oder Aalangeln,...

Darum: wenn ich daheim gezielt auf große Barsche angeln würde, dann Ansitz mit Naturködern & viiiel Zeit oder aktiv mit toten KöFis.


----------



## Fruehling (21. November 2017)

*AW: Die besten Großbarschköder*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...Barsche sind zwar langsam waschende Raubfische,...



Hier in NRW waschen die schon normal schnell... 

Bei mir kamen die Dicksten, bis 45, ausnahmslos auf quirlige Tauwürmer. Irrläufer auf große Spinnerbaits, die selbstverständlich für Hecht gedacht waren, lasse ich außen vor.

Ganz beachtlich übrigens die kleinen Barsche bis 20, die sich oft an Ködern vergreifen, die deutlichst größer als sie selber sind. Sauber gehakt allesamt, also nicht geratzt.

PS: Habe auf die Schnelle leider kein extremeres Beispiel gefunden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2017)

*AW: Die besten Großbarschköder*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Hier in NRW waschen die schon normal schnell...


zefix........

10 mal durchlesen und RächtSchreipProgramm - und dann haste doch noch sowas drin.

Verbessert.
DANKE!!


----------



## Fruehling (21. November 2017)

*AW: Die besten Großbarschköder*

Nicht dafür...


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2017)

*AW: Die besten Großbarschköder*

doch - manch anderer hätt nix gesagt!!

Daher danke!


----------



## ronram (21. November 2017)

*AW: Die besten Großbarschköder*

Grundel am DS?
Fängt auch Zander.. 

Der Einzelhaken durch den Kopf hält länger als bei so manchem Gummifisch.


----------



## Don-Machmut (21. November 2017)

*AW: Die besten Großbarschköder*

Bei mir ganz klar 18cm Gummi :vik: macht immer den besten dick Barsch Beifang


----------



## holgär (21. November 2017)

*AW: Die besten Großbarschköder*

Ich bevorzuge Tauwurm an Drop-Shot oder Carolina Rig.
Geht fast immer gut.

VG

Holger


----------



## pike-81 (21. November 2017)

*AW: Die besten Großbarschköder*

Moinsen!
Ich muß Terence Drill recht geben. 
Große Barsche sind selten, und häufig in größeren Gewässern zu finden. 
Dabei aber wesentlich aktiver und unvorhersehbarer, als z.B. Hechte. 
Von daher sind Köder angesagt, die sich weit werfen lassen, und relativ zügig, einfach zu führen sind. 
Einfach um Strecke zu machen, und zu hoffen, auf die Brummer zu stoßen. 
Dabei sollte der Köder auch noch möglichst viele Tiefenbereiche abdecken, um auch die Wassersäule abzuscannen. 
Mein Favorit ist daher ein Spinner. 
Mepps Longcast #4 in Messing. 
Läßt sich richtig gut abfeuern, wie der Name schon sagt. 
Außerdem läuft er auch schön tief, wenn man ihn absinken läßt, und langsam führt. 
Oder eben flach, wenn man sofort den Bügel schließt, und zügig einholt. 

Viele Moppel waren aber tatsächlich Beifänge beim Hechteln. 
Hier besonders auf den 14er Zalt und den großen Salmo Slider. Damit würde ich es aber nicht gezielt versuchen. 
Petri


"Nur Der Köder Im Wasser Fängt"


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. November 2017)

*AW: Die besten Großbarschköder*



holgär schrieb:


> Ich bevorzuge Tauwurm an Drop-Shot oder Carolina Rig.
> Geht fast immer gut.
> 
> VG
> ...



auf Barsch ja - auch auf speziell große??


----------



## Ndber (21. November 2017)

*AW: Die besten Großbarschköder*

Wenn ich auf Großbarsch aus bin montier ich eigentlich immer gern den guten alten 5er Mepps!!
Da ist dann auch der ein oder andere BeifangHecht mit dabei:m


----------



## u-see fischer (21. November 2017)

*AW: Die besten Großbarschköder*



Terence Drill schrieb:


> ....Köfi geht nur gut wenn man genau weiß wo die Barsche sind.



Bei meinen Ü40er und beim Ü50er habe ich immer gewusst wo die Barsche sind, bin immer den Futterfischen gefolgt. Alle gefangen mit Köderfisch. 
Auf Kunstköder wurde die 40 nie geknackt.


----------



## Riesenangler (21. November 2017)

*AW: Die besten Großbarschköder*

Spro teppan und 5er Keitech Easy Shiner.


----------



## jochen68 (21. November 2017)

*AW: Die besten Großbarschköder*

Ich hatte die Dicken die letzten 2 Jahre fast alle auf Blinker (Gnö), weil dort, wo ich sie fing, blinkern das Mittel der Wahl ist (u. a. wegen der nötigen Weitwürfe). Ganz früher hatte ich die auf Brutfische an der leichten Pose, dann waren mal keine Fischchen da, da gingen sie auch auf Tauwürmer. Auf Hegene werden übrigens auch immer sehr dicke Barsche als Beifang beim Renkenfischen gefangen. Auf geschleppten Wobbler hatte ich auch schon einen. Tauwurm überrascht mich auch nicht, wenn man die Hitparadenfänge über die Jahre mal verfolgt. Was ich sagen will, ist, dass die Biester sicherlich mit vielen Ködern zu fangen sind.

... wenn man sie findet und wenn sie bei Laune sind ... aber diese Momente sind leider nicht ganz so häufig #d|uhoh:


----------



## Esox 1960 (21. November 2017)

*AW: Die besten Großbarschköder*

Abu Mörrum-  18g. silber.

Mepps 4  -      9g.  silber.


----------



## Reg A. (22. November 2017)

*AW: Die besten Großbarschköder*

Ist bei mir natürlich ein bisschen schwierig zu beantworten, da ich gezielt eigentlich nur auf Hecht angle und (Groß)Barsche daher ausnahmslos Beifang sind, allerdings nicht sonderlich unregelmäßig. 
Gefangen hab ich meine Moppel auf kleine bis mittelgroße Wobbler (12-15cm), mittelgroße GuFis (14-18cm), kleine Jerks (10-12cm) und Blech. Die Nase vorn dürften bei mir die Wobbler haben, wobei ich keine Statistik führe. Mein bisher größter Wasserpunk (53cm) ist aber auf einen 7er Mepps eingestiegen.


----------



## wäcki (22. November 2017)

*AW: Die besten Großbarschköder*

Servus,

hier gibts auch noch mal was, wenn auch älter |wavey:.

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=307126


----------



## Lenger06 (22. November 2017)

*AW: Die besten Großbarschköder*

Moin,

 also ich habe alle meine 40+ Barsche auf Gummi oder Tauwurm gefangen. Egal ob am Jig oder Finesse-Rig, wichtig ist die Präsentation. Wenn wir einen Trupp lokalisiert haben und mehrere Großbarsche rausgefangen haben, kann es passieren dass nach ein paar Fischen die anderen den Braten gerochen haben. Dann geht nix mehr auf Gummi. Wer jetzt einen halben Tauwurm am Dropshot anbietet wird meistens noch den ein oder anderen Großbarsch vom Spot kitzeln #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2017)

*AW: Die besten Großbarschköder*

Auch eine interessante Theorie..

Dazu brauchste aber auch mal ein Gewässer mit der entsprechenden "Großbarschdichte"..

wäre ja schon über 1 Ü40er froh - die schwarmweise zu fangen, da träum ich von..


----------



## DrDosenbier (22. November 2017)

*AW: Die besten Großbarschköder*



Lenger06 schrieb:


> Dann geht nix mehr auf Gummi. Wer jetzt einen halben Tauwurm am Dropshot anbietet wird meistens noch den ein oder anderen Großbarsch vom Spot kitzeln #6



Ein Bekannter, eine richtige Koryphäe beim Thema Barsch, fängt seine Ü40er auch überwiegend mit dieser Methode. Wenn nix mehr geht, DS mit Wurm geht fast immer. Wichtig, so er, egal ob Wurm oder Kunstköder sind lange Pausen bei der Köderführung. Manche Bisse kommen erst nach 30 oder 40 Sekunden. Habe da inzwischen auch meine Erfahrung gemacht; je schneller die Köderführung, je kleiner die Barsche. Allerdings sollte man die Spots kennen, da Strecke machen so eher ungünstig ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2017)

*AW: Die besten Großbarschköder*



DrDosenbier schrieb:


> . Allerdings sollte man die Spots kennen, da Strecke machen so eher ungünstig ist.


Auch spannend - andere sagten ja genau das Gegenteil, Strecke machen um die Barsche zu finden.

Sehe schon, das wird ein spannender Thread für mich..

Dass Köfi, Gummi und Wobbler (in der Reihenfolge) weit vorne liegen, da wird Andal recht haben, dass das auch an der Einsatzhäufigkeit dieser Köder mit liegen wird.


----------



## Lenger06 (22. November 2017)

*AW: Die besten Großbarschköder*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dazu brauchste aber auch mal ein Gewässer mit der entsprechenden "Großbarschdichte"..
> 
> wäre ja schon über 1 Ü40er froh - die schwarmweise zu fangen, da träum ich von..



 Ja natürlich. Meiner Meinung ist das Gewässer Grundvoraussetzung. In kleineren Gewässern "verbuten" die Bestände denke ich. Sind aber optimale Bedingungen gegeben (Gewässerstruktur und Größe, leichte und viele Beutefische (GRUNDELN !!) dann können da mal Kirschen draus werden. Dazu ist der langsame Wachstum und die überlegte Entnahme und der Angeldruck passend zur Gewässergröße sicherlich auch ein Punkt. Mir fallen vor lauter Respekt vor dem Geschöpf und dessen Alter, alle 40+ Barsche komischerweise immer beim Abhaken zurück ins Wasser.|kopfkrat:m Hinzu kommt die Jahreszeit, ich fange Großbarsche gezielt eigentlich nur im zeitigen Frühjahr und im Herbst wenn sie in Gruppen zu finden sind. Ansonsten sind es meist Zufallsfänge einzelner Fische.


----------



## hecht99 (22. November 2017)

*AW: Die besten Großbarschköder*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dass Köfi, Gummi und Wobbler (in der Reihenfolge) weit vorne liegen, da wird Andal recht haben, dass das auch an der Einsatzhäufigkeit dieser Köder mit liegen wird.



Genau so ist es. Wenn man jetzt bedenkt das sich Twister, Gummi und die ganzen Finesserigs 21 Stimmen teilen und 7 auf nen ordinären Spinner fallen sind die 21 der weichen Welle eigentlich recht wenig. Schaut mal in die Köderboxen anderer Angler, ob ihr da überhaupt noch nen Spinner findet:q


----------



## MikeHawk (22. November 2017)

*AW: Die besten Großbarschköder*

Kommt viel zu sehr aufs Gewässer an.

In meinem Hausgewässer wirst du in 20 Jahren keinen Barsch auf Spinner o. Blinker fangen.....mit Wurm kannst du auch vergessen weil nach 5 Sekunden einen 10cm Punker dran hängt.

Köfi wäre zwar mein Favorit, allerdings muss man min 70m weit werfen um an die Barsche zu kommen, solche Würfe macht ein Köfi max. 1 mal mit.

Es bleibt also nur Gummi vorzugsweise am Kickback oder Carolina.
Je langsamer die Führung desto größer die Barsche kann ich für mich bestätigen


----------



## DrDosenbier (22. November 2017)

*AW: Die besten Großbarschköder*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auch spannend - andere sagten ja genau das Gegenteil, Strecke machen um die Barsche zu finden.



Habe das Glück, dass man in meinem Hausgewässer sieht, wo die Barsche sind. Hatte ja auch schon vom vergangen Freitag berichtet, wo ich die großen Brummer beim Jagen beobachten konnte. Gerade große Barsche haben ja im Verhältnis zum Körper, recht kleine Schwanzflossen. Daher vermute ich mal, dass im Alter die Lust auf schnelle Hetzjagden abnimmt, da sie einfach zu viel Energie kosten.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (22. November 2017)

*AW: Die besten Großbarschköder*

Die Mehrfachauswahl wäre für mich relevanter, weil ich das nicht auf einen Köder festmachen kann.

Im Frühling, Sommer und teils im Herbst ist es der Gummifisch oder der 3er Mepps Spinner. Aber auch der Spinnerbait und Crankbait brachte große Barsche.

Im Herbst/Winter sieht die Sache allerdings anders aus. Da bekomme ich kaum noch Fische mit Kunstköder an Band. Und gerade da habe ich Sternstunden guter Fänge erlebt in dem ich den Blutegel verwendet habe. Alternativ dazu geht natürlich auch der Tauwurm aber der Egel hat den Tauwurm eindeutig den Rang abgelaufen in Tests. 

Was allerdings im Winter auch geklappt hat. Wenn der Gummifisch nicht lief, einfach eine Made auf den Haken ziehen. Oder Aroma. Das hat wahre Wunder bewirkt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2017)

*AW: Die besten Großbarschköder*

Blutegel wär jedenfalls dann die letzte Antwort ;-)


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. November 2017)

*AW: Die besten Großbarschköder*

Nun hat Gummi doch den Köfi überholt!


----------



## Leihwagenmafia (23. November 2017)

*AW: Die besten Großbarschköder*

Meinen größten Barsch habe ich auf einen alten silberfarbenen Rapalla-Wobbler gefangen. Ca. 8 cm war der Wobbler- der Barsch deutlich über 40 cm und über 1200 Gramm wenn ich mich richtig erinnere.  

Gefangen im Rhein bei Köln nachdem ich lange erfolglos meinen Lieblingsbarschköder -einen 3er Mepps rot-silber - durch das Wasser gezogen habe. Da an der Oberfläche geraubt wurde habe ich dann den Wobbler den mein Vater mir überlassen hat dran gehängt. Beim zweiten Wurf hat es dann geknallt. Hat Spaß gemacht an der leichten Rute mit Max. 28 Gramm WG...

Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tommi-Engel (24. November 2017)

*AW: Die besten Großbarschköder*

Ganz klar Spinnerbait (nicht Spinner/Spinnerbait) sondern Spinnerbait...:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2017)

*AW: Die besten Großbarschköder*

und welche Größe nimmste da (gezielt auf Barsch), oder Beifang beim Hechten?


----------



## Tommi-Engel (24. November 2017)

*AW: Die besten Großbarschköder*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> und welche Größe nimmste da (gezielt auf Barsch), oder Beifang beim Hechten?



Ne, wenn es gezielt auf Große Barsche gehen sol (nicht auf Masse) dann nehme ich ausschließlich meine Perch Blades (eigene Produktion)

Hier kann man den erkennen


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2017)

*AW: Die besten Großbarschköder*

ok - bei der Vorlage ;-))))


----------



## thanatos (24. November 2017)

*AW: Die besten Großbarschköder*

als Junge hab ich die meisten großen Barsche (waren damals nicht so selten wie heute )mit sogenannten Butterkrebsen (frisch gehäutete Amerikaner) gefangen .Hatte dazu ein spezielles Einspanngeschirr ,
 angeboten lebendig 20 - 30 cm über Grund .


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. November 2017)

*AW: Die besten Großbarschköder*



thanatos schrieb:


> Hatte dazu ein spezielles Einspanngeschirr.


gekauft oder gebastelt??


----------



## thanatos (25. November 2017)

*AW: Die besten Großbarschköder*

gebastelt #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. November 2017)

*AW: Die besten Großbarschköder*

cooool. Bilder ?


----------



## Brachsenfan (26. November 2017)

*AW: Die besten Großbarschköder*

Meine meisten Ü40er hab ich als Beifang beim Hechtangeln mit Jerkbaits gefangen. 
Gezielt angel ich nicht auf größere Barsche.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. November 2017)

*AW: Die besten Großbarschköder*

Ich denke, das geht vielen so


----------



## thanatos (27. November 2017)

*AW: Die besten Großbarschköder*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> cooool. Bilder ?



nein - ich fotografiere grundsätzlich nichts ,aber das ist eine andere Geschichte .


----------



## Conchoolio (27. November 2017)

*AW: Die besten Großbarschköder*

Ich befinde mich in der privilegierten Position an zwei der besten Barschgewässer Deutschlands fischen zu können. Insbesondere wenn der Zander mal nicht so will, versuche ich es immer wieder auf die Dicken und bin auch recht regelmäßig Erfolgreich.

Das sieht dann in etwa so aus bei uns:






Fische mit Ü40 sind absolut keine Seltenheit und werden eigentlich von den meisten meiner Angelkollegen mehrmals im Jahr gefangen. Auch Ü50 werden regelmäßig gefangen. Bei mir hats mittlerweile 7x zum 50ger gelangt, der Größte 53cm. 

Live dabei war ich bei einem der hatte 57cm den ich Keschern durfte. Das war der Größte den ich je mit eigenen Augen gesehen habe. Kurzum, ich erlaube mir da etwas mit zu reden. 

Bei uns sind es ganz klar die Gummifische die hier ihren Dienst tun. Es sind vor allem die Muster die auch Zander bringen. 

Wenn ich einen Barschschwarm treffe, erhöhe ich Schritt für Schritt die Größe der Köder bis die Barsche größer werden oder die Bisse komplett ausbleiben (dann wieder eine Größe zurück). Das ging schon so weit, dass ich 20cm Hecht-Latschen gefischt habe. Für Barsche Ü40 ist sowas ein Klacks. 

Leider gibt es auch Phasen (dieses Jahr extrem), bei denen auch die Dicken größere Gummis vollständig ignorieren. Das liegt dann meist im Sommer an dem Kleinfisch auf den sich auch die Großen umgestellt haben. Dann wird es mit der gezielten Großbarsch-Angelei schwer. Durchangeln bis der Große hängt heißt es dann. 

Bei uns ist eine Sache ganz Auffällig. In den Theorie Handbüchern steht immer, dass sich die Großen getrennt und nicht in Schwärmen sondern abseits davon aufhalten. Das kann sein, bei uns stehen sie aber extrem oft mitten in den Schwärmen. Auch gibt es, leider nur alle "Schaltjahre" mal, Schwärme mit fast nur großen Fischen (Ü40). 

Dann bekommt man jeden Wurf einen Biss. Nach x Fischen legt sich ein Schalter um und es gibt keinen einzigen Zupfer mehr. Dieses Phänomen kennt denke ich jeder Angler, der öfter gezielt auf Barsch geht.

Also von mir ganz klar, der beste Großbarschköder ist der Gummi!


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. November 2017)

*AW: Die besten Großbarschköder*



Conchoolio schrieb:


> Bei mir hats mittlerweile 7x zum 50ger gelangt, der Größte 53cm.
> 
> Live dabei war ich bei einem der hatte 57cm den ich Keschern durfte. Das war der Größte den ich je mit eigenen Augen gesehen habe. *Kurzum, ich erlaube mir da etwas mit zu reden. *


#6#6#6
Mit Recht - mein Erstaunen (und  ein bisschen Neid) ist Dir sicher!!

Danke für den Bericht!

Toll auch das Foto!


----------



## 50er-Jäger (27. November 2017)

*AW: Die besten Großbarschköder*

Die meisten Großbarsche habe ich mit Köderfisch gefangen....
Meine drei 50er allerdings nicht...

Ein auf Vertikal Jig beim Eisangeln in einem 7ha See...
Ein auf 79er Squirrel beim BC-Probewerfen am Deutschen Eck...
Letzten beim Barschschleppen auf 78er SDR Pointer auf der Müritz...

Würde trotzdem keinen dieser Köder nun als Großbarschköder bezeichnen da nicht selektiv.


----------



## Andal (27. November 2017)

*AW: Die besten Großbarschköder*

Das bestätigt mir aber auch wieder meinen Ansatz. Wenn man, sicher und zu Recht aus guter Erfahrung, nur mit einem Ködertyp fischt, dann fällt die Beurteilung andere Köder schwer, oder oftmals leider ganz aus dem Rennen.

Wobei ich aber unter solchen Bedingungen auch ganz bestimmt beim "Runnig System" bleiben würde, oder halt vielleicht doch in den zähen Zeiten experimentieren würde, denn die Fische sind ja trotzdem da.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. November 2017)

*AW: Die besten Großbarschköder*

Köder musste testen wenns läuft, nicht wenn eh nix geht.
Was willste rausfinden, wenn nix geht? 

Wenns läuft, und auch auf neuen Köder, weiste zumindest dass es grundsätzlich funzt..

Bei solchen Gewässern wüsst ich aber auch nicht, ob ich experimentieren würde..


----------



## Franz_16 (28. November 2017)

*AW: Die besten Großbarschköder*



Conchoolio schrieb:


> Ich befinde mich in der privilegierten Position an zwei der besten Barschgewässer Deutschlands fischen zu können. Insbesondere wenn der Zander mal nicht so will, versuche ich es immer wieder auf die Dicken und bin auch recht regelmäßig Erfolgreich.
> 
> Das sieht dann in etwa so aus bei uns:



@Conchoolio
Erstmal Petri Heil zu den traumhaften Barschen. Da bin ich ja schon neidisch  

Wie angelst du denn dann auf die Barsche?
Jiggen oder Faulenzen wie auf Zander? Führst du den Köder für Barsche anders als für Zander? 

Ich habe fast nie Barsche als Beifang beim Zanderangeln


----------



## Fruehling (28. November 2017)

*AW: Die besten Großbarschköder*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Köder musste testen wenns läuft, nicht wenn eh nix geht.
> Was willste rausfinden, wenn nix geht?



Ganz wichtiger Punkt, den viele nicht beachten oder sich keine Gedanken darüber machen!

Gilt übrigens auch für Gewässer, an denen man noch nie war. Besteht die Möglichkeit, vorher an einem bekannten Gewässer in der Nähe die Beißlaune der Fische zu testen, sollte man das immer tun, bevor es zu neuen Ufern geht, sonst hat die Gleichung zuviele Unbekannte.


----------



## Conchoolio (28. November 2017)

*AW: Die besten Großbarschköder*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> @Conchoolio
> 
> Wie angelst du denn dann auf die Barsche?
> Jiggen oder Faulenzen wie auf Zander? Führst du den Köder für Barsche anders als für Zander?



Ich habe zwar öfters Barsche als Beifang auf Zander aber im Schnitt stehen sie dann doch immer an anderen Stellen. Auch ist auffällig, dass die Barsche oft viel mehr Blei am Jig und eine viel schnellere Köderführung vertragen. Teilweise fangen gerade die voll überbleiten Köder die nur über den Grund schleifen besonders gut.

Der Grund für die Fänge der großen Barsche bei uns ist aber vor allem der große Bestand. Seit ca. 2003 die Grundeln das erste Mal aufgetaucht sind die Bestände an großen Fischen bei uns enorm. 

Krasses Gegenbeispiel: An einem der Nebenflüsse an denen ich auch oft unterwegs bin gibt es kaum nennenswerte Barschbestände und auch keine großen Fische obwohl die Flüsse direkte Verbindung haben. 

Was ich sagen will, man fängt die großen Barsche nur, wenn es auch genug davon gibt. Dann ist die Köderführung recht egal.  Das scheinen aber wohl nicht viele Gewässer in Deutschland zu sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. November 2017)

*AW: Die besten Großbarschköder*

Auf jeden Fall zieht jetzt in der Abstimmung doch Gufi dem Köfi etwas davon...


----------



## Fr33 (28. November 2017)

*AW: Die besten Großbarschköder*

Con angelt ja mehr oder weniger an den selben Gewässern wie ich. Ich bin eher der Zander Angler - somit habe ich eig nur selten Beifang auf meine Gummis.

 Dieses Jahr habe ich dank den Jungs wie Con und Gert mal meine Ködergröße etwas umgestellt und siehe da - es kamen ein paar 28er-30er Barsche raus. Aber ich gehe nicht gezielt darauf.

 Großbarschköder in dem Sinne gibt es für mich nicht 100%. Dort wo die Bestände von Ü40 Fischen vorhanden ist - wird man Sie mit einem 5er Spinner, einem 4" Gummi - aber auch mit einem 6" Gummi fangen. Je nachdem welche Beute sie gerade auf dem Schirm haben.


----------



## Conchoolio (28. November 2017)

*AW: Die besten Großbarschköder*

@FR33
Exakt so ist es #6


----------



## Andal (28. November 2017)

*AW: Die besten Großbarschköder*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Köder musste testen wenns läuft, nicht wenn eh nix geht.
> Was willste rausfinden, wenn nix geht? *
> 
> Wenns läuft, und auch auf neuen Köder, weiste zumindest dass es grundsätzlich funzt..
> ...



In der Theorie ja. Aber wer wechselt schon die Köder, wenn es gut läuft?


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. November 2017)

*AW: Die besten Großbarschköder*

tja, da musste stark sein ;-))))


----------



## west1 (28. November 2017)

*AW: Die besten Großbarschköder*



Andal schrieb:


> In der Theorie ja. Aber wer wechselt schon die Köder, wenn es gut läuft?



Ich wenn ich wissen will ob z.B. mein anderer Eigenbau genauso gut fängt.


----------



## angler1996 (28. November 2017)

*AW: Die besten Großbarschköder*



west1 schrieb:


> Ich wenn ich wissen will ob z.B. mein Eigenbau genauso gut fängt.



ich auch , aber anders rum|wavey:


----------



## west1 (28. November 2017)

*AW: Die besten Großbarschköder*



angler1996 schrieb:


> ich auch , aber anders rum|wavey:



Guck jetzt noch mal.:q


----------

